# Sevenstring.org Home Depot Build Challenge - the vote! (Members' Choice)



## DDDorian (Dec 4, 2009)

After six long months of planning, preparation and labour, the Home Depot Build Challenge is finally over! Our contestants have done their part - now it's upto all of you to vote for your favourite entry in order to help them win the inaugral Ed Devries Encouragement Award!

The entry with the most votes by December 31st will be declared winner of the Ed Devries Encouragement Award and earn the people's ovation and fame forever. Y'know, kinda like Iron Chef. They'll also receive a free swirl finish courtesy of Al and Out Of This Swirled, whose ridiculous skills should need no introduction to ss.org regulars. For those who haven't witnessed Al's work, click here and set your jaws to stun. Once again, mad props to Al for his generosity.

Before I introduce the finalists, lets us take a moment to remember the entries that weren't so lucky:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ho...te-flag-gatesofcarnages-home-depot-build.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ho...d-or-abandoned-elysians-home-depot-build.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ho...5792-white-flag-troys-first-guitar-build.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ho...ned-demiurges-proverbial-hat-in-the-ring.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ho...mageddonmetals-v8-home-depot-build-story.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ho...-make-the-hello-kitty-8-string-a-reality.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ho...216-white-flag-mfbs-hellcaster-challenge.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ho...or-abandoned-cadenheads-home-depot-build.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ho...1391-white-flag-death408-very-late-entry.html​
These entries were either forfeited, abandoned or otherwise went incomplete by the cut-off date. I also removed some entries that never got past the planning stages, just to make things clearer for the judges. Better luck next time, lads.

Anyway, enough stalling. *Here are the four finalists!*

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/home-depot-build-challenge/94773-muntzs-entering-the-contest.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/home-depot-build-challenge/94798-im-goin-to-home-depot.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ho...9066-troys-new-build-inspiration-returns.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/home-depot-build-challenge/85810-aysakhs-home-depot-buildstory.html​
I'll have the finalists edit the first posts their build threads to contain the specs/pics/etc of the finished product and will update this thread with that info to make things easier for everyone. Remember, you've got all month to vote, so check back regularly if you don't wanna trawl through multi-page build threads for all the info. Also bear in mind that there'll a separate winner chosen by a panel of esteemed judges, to be revealed along with the members' choice on January 1, so don't stress too much - there's plenty of love to go around.

Enough garbage from me. Once again, many thanks to our entrants and our judges, to Frank Falbo at Seymour Duncan and Al at Out Of This Swirled and to everyone else involved. Let the vote commence!


----------



## Arminius (Dec 7, 2009)

oh my god I just realized I voted for myself. That was not on purpose I swear, I'm not that much of a  you've got pm DDDorian


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 7, 2009)

Phew! i didn't want to be the first person to post in this thread. lol

I want to thank DDDorian and all the guys at Sevenstring for making this contest happen. Truly awesome.

also, will Patrick be judging still? I know he had a spat with a mod and now his title is "self banned"...


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 7, 2009)

I recalibrated the votes - it'll still show Aysakh as having voted for himself but the actual tally is accurate

Yeah Huf will still be judging - as you can see he's voted so his self-imposed ban can't be too strict He's welcome back whenever he wants, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry guys, voting from wii wasn't the best decision I ever made.


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 7, 2009)

S'all good. You should try deleting spambots from your DS sometime


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 7, 2009)

What's Frank donated to the comp? Just out of curiosity


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 7, 2009)

Frank and SD will be offering a prize for the judges' choice - any production seven-string pickup of the winner's choosing


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh. Is that all.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks 3d!  I feel like slightly less of a dick now.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 7, 2009)

wow i just realized how to see the votes. badass.


----------



## TomParenteau (Dec 7, 2009)

Not me!

EDIT: OK, I figured it out, too. Badass!


----------



## metalfoundry (Dec 9, 2009)

voted for Aysakh


----------



## Arminius (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## pink freud (Dec 9, 2009)

I voted for muntz, just because I'm a sucker for headless guitars.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 9, 2009)

I voted for Aysakh for the ROFL headstock


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 9, 2009)

i voted aysakh for the hand chiseling over routing.


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 9, 2009)

I wanna vote for Muntz for taking the bone for his nut from a goddamn steak but I'll have to think it over.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 10, 2009)

I wanted to vote for everybody, but I chose troyguitar's just because i'm a sucker for super extended range guitars. Believe me, i had a really hard time choosing.


----------



## muntz (Dec 11, 2009)

I had to vote for myself since I'm loosing by such a great margin. Great work by the other guys.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 11, 2009)

I really hate it for you muntz, I love your guitar. I think the late entry probably has something to do with it, since your guitar is definitely better than mine. I'm sure you'll stand a great chance in the judges vote though.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 13, 2009)

^I have to agree. The lack of a picstory really hurt. Though i gotta say I Laughed and cried reading through Aysakh's thread...


----------



## Bleak (Dec 14, 2009)

_Aysakh got my vote!
_


----------



## Arminius (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## muntz (Dec 14, 2009)

Aysakh said:


> I really hate it for you muntz, I love your guitar. I think the late entry probably has something to do with it, since your guitar is definitely better than mine. I'm sure you'll stand a great chance in the judges vote though.


 
Yeah, I suppose it doesn't help that my camera takes crappy pictures and I can't record any sort of a demo. It was fun, though. I'm already trying to think of something...different...for next year if they host this contest again.


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 16, 2009)

I voted for Customisbetter's build. Even though it was a hard choice.


----------



## grim_guitarist (Dec 19, 2009)

Gotta show some love for the Airline!!


----------



## Arminius (Dec 19, 2009)

^


----------



## El Caco (Dec 21, 2009)

I voted for Customisbetter, I based my vote on a balance of best executed while remaining most true to the spirit of the competition. Troy's guitar turned out better but I think CIB's entry better represents what the competition was about.


----------



## White Cluster (Dec 22, 2009)

s7eve said:


> I voted for Customisbetter, I based my vote on a balance of best executed while remaining most true to the spirit of the competition. Troy's guitar turned out better but I think CIB's entry better represents what the competition was about.






This is exactly how I saw it.


----------



## damigu (Dec 23, 2009)

plus, the idea to make a 7 string airline was nothing short of brilliant.

customisbetter got my vote, too.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 23, 2009)

I voted for Troy, but the rest were all awesome! Will there be another challenge after this?


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 23, 2009)

^^There'll be another challenge, yeah, but it won't be a build challenge - gonna alternate between build challenges and music-oriented challenges, just to keep things interesting.


----------



## Kapee (Dec 23, 2009)

I did not want to vote for Troyguitars build because it missed the original idea. Its definately a nice guitar, but still.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks guys!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats Troy!


----------



## Arminius (Jan 4, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Congrats Troy!



WOOHOO!











Now lets see what the judges have to say


----------



## Harry (Jan 14, 2010)

Congrats Troy!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 30, 2010)

Im bumping this thread for this picture i took a while back.


----------

